# Most Affordable MRE's



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am looking for some input for the most affordable meals ready to eat. On the long end, how long can they be stored for? Any help on the best place to get them would be great. Thanks, Neil


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Major Surplus & Survival sometimes has random bulk boxes at a reasonable price. They also have a good price on millenium bars, if you're interested. Emergency Essentials is another good site to comparison shop (they have good emergency articles too). Most places that sell MRE's include a shelf life table on their website, because shelf life is dependent on temperature control. I'm sure others on here have their favorite sites/places to shop as well, and can give you more options.

Amazon.com: Backpack Gourmet: Good Hot Grub You Can Make at Home, Dehydrate, and Pack for Quick, Easy, and Healthy Eating on the Trail (0011557026344): Linda Frederick Yaffe: Books

This is a pretty good cookbook, Backpack Gourmet, for homemade "mountain house type" dehydrated meals. The only thing I don't like about it is they take up way too much space talking about simple beverage powders.

I don't like the taste of most MRE's, so I try to stick with home canned/dehydrated foodstuffs mostly, but when I see a good deal I'll pick up some MRE snacks, Mountain House foods, millenium bars, etc. Just for variety and convenience.


----------



## OnTheRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a link to a blog post that has some good MRE info, including shelf life:

MRE Article


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I occasionally buy the MRE Entrees from The Sportsman's Guide - cheaper than full MRE's and you can add all the froofroo a lot cheaper anyways.
For camping, I prefer the "Ready To Eat" rice packets - Uncle Ben's, Zatarains and Rice-a-Roni all make several flavors each. I just ate one recently dated "Best by March 2007" - tasted okay, and I didn't get sick. But they normally are good for a year, or year and a half. I have had a couple go bad BEFORE their use by date. Add a meat packet (tuna, chicken, SPAM, etc) to it, and it makes a meal! I carry them on all-day hunting trips too.


----------

